# Paint for aquarium backs ?



## Im tanked (Sep 27, 2011)

For a shiny back, what kind of paint does everyone use ?


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

I suggest using water based flat black acrylic. Use a small sponge roller, and a foam wedge brush. The tricky part is to get it all the way up to the rim. If you can turn the tank upside down, and paint the top part of the glass, then turn it back over and paint the lower part. Use light thin coats and allow to dry between coats.

It will look awesome.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I find most any type paint will do the job. Whether it is oil base, latex, or spray cans, they all have good and bad points. I like oil based for getting it out of brushes, latex because you can use water to clean and spray because you don't have to clean a brush. You do have to do the masking off for spray but since it does dry very quick, I'm now using it more than the others. Part of the question where you have to do the painting. Spray is not good if you have to do it inside with the windows closed.

One item I would mention is painting the bottom as well. It keeps the bottom from showing up so much if fish begin to move the substrate around. The fish are less confused by a black bottom than a shiny one which they may try to swim down through.

Your choice, sir. Your choice!


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

I used Krylon Fusion spray paint. It took a couple of coats, but worked out perfectly.


----------



## Im tanked (Sep 27, 2011)

THANKS EVERYONE ! :thumb:

We are still without snow so will try to get it done outside this week.

* finishing rinsing 90 lbs of white sand, boiling all rocks and driftwood, got tank cleaned today and egg crate put into the bottom.

Once the back is painted I can put in the rocks, sand, water..... and start to cycle ! =D>


----------



## Birdybig9 (Apr 19, 2011)

use a flat black paint from krylon. This doesnt chip or chip off as easy. really easy to get an even coat as well.


----------



## Im tanked (Sep 27, 2011)

do you mean spray paint ?


----------



## Andy Somnifac (Jun 1, 2005)

Im tanked said:


> do you mean spray paint ?


Yes, Krylon Fusion is a spray paint. Remember, it doesn't matter if the finish is matte or glossy, you will be viewing it through the glass, so it won't matter.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I sprayed for the first time the other day,I,ll never use a roller again,I used Krylon Fusion :thumb:


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I find no difference in using the cheap house brand and the more expensive brands so I go for cheap. It may take several cans as it will definitely take more than one coat to get a uniform cover. Try to wash the glass and wipe down all finger prints before the painting. Some of them can show through from the front after painting.


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

As with any other paint job, make sure you take your time and do a thorough tape job before you start. Overspray on the sides or inside is not a pretty thing.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

livingroomdiver said:


> I used Krylon Fusion spray paint. It took a couple of coats, but worked out perfectly.


Krylon really a superior spray paint, but I don't like to use spray paint indoors. If you're doing it outside, that's probably the fastest way. It's true that flat or gloss will look the same through the glass, I just prefer a non glossy back side view from the rear. Either works fine.

Once you paint you won't go back to film backgrounds.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

> Krylon really a superior spray paint


I'm open to education on the Krylon spray paint. What do you feel it has to offer over other paints? Does it have some obvious advantages? I admit to never using it on tank backs as they are pretty low tech items that don't show much once in place.


----------



## chptunes (Jul 19, 2011)

I love having black paint on the backs of my tanks. Go for it!


----------



## ltcsludge (Feb 21, 2005)

i used textured black spraypaint for the back of my 75 gal tank. the texture makes it a bit harder to clean but it doesn't get that dirty anyway and it helps with your grip when you have to move it!!


----------



## sweety (Jan 10, 2010)

I just used black gloss paint on the outside of the glass & it's been fine for the past 7 years


----------

